# Caption Contest #84



## Elf Mommy (Aug 14, 2012)

[align=center]_





_[/align][align=center]_Disclaimer: This photo is the property of Rabbits Online, The photographer and the Author of the *caption*. Use of this photo by any outside source requires permission obtained by the forementioned people._


_ _[/align]


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 14, 2012)

Ash "Blackjack quick attack." Jessie "Hopper Glare".


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 15, 2012)

Black bunny asks - "shouldn't carrot tops be green?"


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 16, 2012)

"So we meet again...."


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 16, 2012)

"I'm watching you!"


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 17, 2012)

"This town isn't big enough for the both of us!" A new action western by bunnies, and for bunnies. Coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 18, 2012)

Some enchanted evening, you may see a stranger. You may see a stranger across a crowded room. Then fly to her side and make her your owwwwwwnnnnnn. Or, all through your lonely life, you may dream all aloooooonnnnnnnneeee.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 18, 2012)

(black bunny)I'm... your husband
(brown bunny) GASP!

Jj


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 18, 2012)

Black Bun: Dude do you see that Himmi babe?

Brown Bun: Whoa ManShe is totally cylindrical!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 21, 2012)

How YOU doin'?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 21, 2012)

NYBPD, Sargent Lefco, maam. Do you have any details regarding the disappearance of the bag of bananna chips? Can you verify your whereabouts on the evening of August 19 at 11pm?


----------



## Angel Bunny (Aug 22, 2012)

Who is that bunny over there , haven't seen her around here before. Hope she's not the one who ate all the grass around here!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Brown bunny: Whoa, what are YOU doing here? This is my land!


----------



## LiRa92 (Aug 31, 2012)

I promise I won't use this picture where else.


----------



## kaymas (Aug 31, 2012)

Black Bunny: If I run can I get to the only leafy greens in all the land???
Brown Bunny:....You better not be going after MY greens!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 31, 2012)

Once you have found her, you will never let her go.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 31, 2012)

" oh my lovey-dovey honey bunny, give a dude a break"


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 31, 2012)

If you want to go far, if you want to be a star, bring it.


----------



## hamsterfeet (Aug 31, 2012)

Black Bunny: "I guess my poop trail didn't keep you away"
Brown Bunny: "Likewise"


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 1, 2012)

"What're YOU looking at??"


----------



## larryng (Sep 7, 2012)

Black Rabbit "I thought we were friends, Sam!!!!!"

Brown Rabbit "Not during the MATING SEASON, Bob!!!!!"


----------



## LiRa92 (Sep 8, 2012)

larryng wrote:


> Black Rabbit "I thought we were friends, Sam!!!!!"
> 
> Brown Rabbit "Not during theÂ  MATING SEASON, Bob!!!!!"



That's funny!


----------



## larryng (Sep 8, 2012)

Black Rabbit "Why are you kicking me out of the den, Martha? All I did was*look* at her!!!"

Brown Rabbit "Because you*drooled* , John."


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

What you again!:shock2:


----------



## mandrewtronsays (Sep 12, 2012)

"WUT"


----------



## whitelop (Sep 13, 2012)

Yells: "Aye brown fur! Yo mama let you date?"


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 16, 2012)

hey i just met you... and this is crazy....but can we make more bunnies, baby!


----------



## bunny-petlover1333- (Sep 16, 2012)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> [align=center]_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:black bunny:are you thinking what i'm thinking. brown bunny: oh ya .


----------



## larryng (Oct 18, 2012)

Off topic: When will we have a vote on this?


----------



## BunnyLovers (Oct 19, 2012)

Stop . . . . in the name of love !


----------



## Marshi (Oct 19, 2012)

Black Bunny: So... we meet again!


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 16, 2012)

Black bunny: "Dude, do you think I'll get my mate back?"
Brown bunny: "No way man! You killed her son!"


This bottom part is not part of the caption. For those of you who are offended by my caption I just want to make it clear that the father kills his young. I'm not trying to show off I'm just saying that so you don't get mad.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 16, 2012)

Black bunny: You didn't expect to find me here, did you?:nasty:


----------



## SweetPeasMom (Nov 24, 2012)

Brown Bun: I have to wait how long for carrots?
Back Bun: Gees!


----------

